# Looking for story....



## Tythesly23 (Mar 16, 2016)

Don't remember the name, author, or where I found it before... But I will list what I remember.

Guys goes to a club for a job. Owner is a lopunny who is also the goddess of love. He fills out a application and gets turned into a female kangaskhan I believe... He learns to be a dancer at the club... Falls in love with a Arcanine I believe... Chooses to stay and love at the club..


----------



## Tythesly23 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nobody will help me


----------



## lyar (Mar 31, 2016)

Tythesly23 said:


> Nobody will help me


Don't feel bad its just no-one knows the thing you're talking about. It sound interesting though <3


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 31, 2016)

I kinda want to read this story now haha


----------



## Tythesly23 (Apr 1, 2016)

I swear it was on this site... It was an amazing story.


----------



## Tythesly23 (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh... My... God... I FOUND IT!!!!

www.furaffinity.net: The Club- Fulfilled by CorinthAlexander

IM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW LOL!!!


----------

